# Tearing stuff apart!



## areibel (Mar 25, 2017)

Hello! I'm Al, I live in NW PA and I'm tinkering with some Flyer that I found. I have other Flyer that belonged to my Dad and I've bought a few odds and ends but I want to start getting it in good shape. 
My first question of many- I have a 650 coach that the interior sheeting is rolled up. I can see the pins that hold the chassis to the body, is there a good method to pop them out? Do they have to be "screwed" out or should they just pull straight? I used a small flat screwdriver to try and get them out, but I didn't want to force anything too much. 
Any suggestions appreciated!
Al


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Welcome!! I put a drop of penetrating oil on each one, and use a very thin bladed screwdriver to pry them out. Be careful though, you don't want to pry against the plastic, as it will break.These pins are "splined", and they are a push in type of pin. Don't try and screw them out. It's easy to break 60 year old plus plastic screw posts.


----------



## areibel (Mar 25, 2017)

Thanks Flyernut! That did the trick! OK, I did manage to launch one pin when it came out easier than the others and I still haven't managed to step on it yet, but it's apart. 

This same car also has a broken piece that separates one of the windows- I'm guessing ACC will do the job? I know there are some plastics and even resins on some of the kits I've built that ACC will hold long enough to set it down then fall apart, but this looks pretty straight forward.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Some people use a soldering iron to warm the pins prior to lifting them out. I have not personally tried it but if done carefully it lessens the likelihood of cracking the plastic.
This years TCA National convention is at the Wyndham Grand in Pittsburgh during the last week of June. There are two nice S gauge layouts on the layout tours. If you have the time it will be a good meet for S gauge people. I plan to be there, already bought the plane tickets.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AmFlyer said:


> Some people use a soldering iron to warm the pins prior to lifting them out. I have not personally tried it but if done carefully it lessens the likelihood of cracking the plastic.
> This years TCA National convention is at the Wyndham Grand in Pittsburgh during the last week of June. There are two nice S gauge layouts on the layout tours. If you have the time it will be a good meet for S gauge people. I plan to be there, already bought the plane tickets.


Yep, I posted that info a little while back.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

areibel said:


> Thanks Flyernut! That did the trick! OK, I did manage to launch one pin when it came out easier than the others and I still haven't managed to step on it yet, but it's apart.
> 
> This same car also has a broken piece that separates one of the windows- I'm guessing ACC will do the job? I know there are some plastics and even resins on some of the kits I've built that ACC will hold long enough to set it down then fall apart, but this looks pretty straight forward.


The pins are available at several dealers, PortLines comes to mind...


----------



## areibel (Mar 25, 2017)

Thanks Guys! The Pittsburgh meet sounds great, it's close to me and I already attend the NMRA meet there in April. Another trip for trains in June would be perfect.
I'm not a TCA member, I'll have to try again. I tried probably 10 years ago, I contacted them and they sent the application but they required two current TCA members to vouch for you to apply. I didn't know anyone in this area so I called their office and they said they would have someone contact me, but I never heard back.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Al, I believe that requirement for membership has been dropped. If I am wrong let us know and we can provide the references. I am a Heritage life member of TCA.


----------



## areibel (Mar 25, 2017)

Thanks Tom, You were right! A few minutes on their website armed with a credit card and now I'm a member.


----------

